# haulind/dumping snow in West Chicagoland suburbs



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey I just wondering if you guys knew of any places in the west chicagoland area where you can dump snow at?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I have lots of places, but they are all private properties. Not a lot of people want snow dumped because of all the salt and whatever else may be in it. How much snow are you anticipating you will need to haul? You might want to find someone with a large empty property and pay them a small amount to dump it


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

look for an empty lot close by, call the broker on the sign, ask them if you can dump snow, or who to talk to, 

Or... dump it on one of your other properties that has excess space.


----------



## SMS (Jan 3, 2012)

... or have it melted on site!


----------

